# Blue Lips



## IADanimal (Mar 24, 2013)

Have a chance to get some of these at a decent price
any tips ?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I would asy go for it though what is your tank size, how many do you plan to get and what will be their tankmates.


----------



## IADanimal (Mar 24, 2013)

he has many for sale as of now all are around 1 to 3 inches
plan on getting 1 3 inch and 3 or 4 smaller ones
have an open 55 and 65 gallon tank
no plans for other fish with them at this time


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alrighty go get the fish and enjoy. Though one last question, is your tanked cycled. Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## IADanimal (Mar 24, 2013)

yes it is cycled 
how many would u suggest for either tank


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

55- two males 8-10 females

If the 65 gallon is 3ft long, so its taller than longer, i would go with 1 male and 3-4 females max


----------



## IADanimal (Mar 24, 2013)

65 is same footprint as 40 gallon breeder just taller


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

okay , you may have territorial issues so i would do 1 male and 3 females for the 65 and the 55 stay the same


----------



## IADanimal (Mar 24, 2013)

ok ty will keep all posted on what I get


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alright, good luck


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

My experience with them is that they are aggressive. They also grow very large, up to 7". I wouldn't put them in anything shorter than a 4' tank.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Just an FYI...there is another cichlid species with blue lips that is well suited for smaller tanks...a dwarf victorian cichlid, _Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae_ also known as the Southern Egyptian Mouthbrooder. I have some of these and love them and they have bright blue lips too. You can see them here if you are interested...
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=270042


----------

